# Social anxiety gone



## GaryUranga (Apr 22, 2006)

Ok Ive been thinking about it, and recently Ive noticed Im so much more able to do things that were scary before so I wondered, where does my SA stand today? well..



> Social anxiety, also called social phobia, is a disorder characterized by overwhelming anxiety and excessive self-consciousness in everyday social situations. People with social anxiety have a persistent, intense, and chronic fear of being watched and judged by others and of being embarrassed or humiliated by their own actions. Their fear may be so severe that it interferes with work or school - and other ordinary activities. While many people with social anxiety recognize that their fear of being around people may be excessive or unreasonable, they are unable to overcome it. They often worry for days or weeks in advance of a dreaded situation.
> 
> Social anxiety can be limited to only one type of situation - such as a fear of speaking in formal or informal situations, or eating or drinking in front of others - or, in its most severe form, may be so broad that a person experiences symptoms almost anytime they are around other people. Social anxiety can be very debilitating - it may even keep people from going to work or school on some days. Many people with this illness have a hard time making and keeping friends.


the definition of SA on the site, guess what? a lot of what used to apply to me, sdoesnt apply anymore, Im sure that to some level theres still _some_ SA but right now its really mild, generally Im not feeling anxious around people, or feel observed, or feel that everyone is judging me, I still do get unconfortable in certain situations but I guess thats the part where I have to step up to it and confront it, anyways I will put in my mind the thought that I dont have SA anymore just so I dont make excuses over my behaviour, thanks to everyone here, trust that when Im far more advanced on this I'll come back and help those who want to be helped. I wont dissapear, I'll still post but now Im going to train myself like the kids in the tv show MADE


----------



## GaryUranga (Apr 22, 2006)

I just realized I posted this in the wrong forum, move to achievements, plz?  ty


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

I have found that I can make phone calls now, after I made about 50 at my job (and all of them turned out ok). And now that my resume has some relevant experience on it, I wouldn't feel anxious talking to people in a job interview.

But, I'm still not very good at one-on-one smalltalk over extended periods of time. And starting a conversation with a stranger is still hard for me.


----------



## Lostsoul (Nov 18, 2004)

GaryUranga said:


> Ok Ive been thinking about it, and recently Ive noticed Im so much more able to do things that were scary before so I wondered, where does my SA stand today? well..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good for you! :yes It took years of trying various medications but I've reached a point my in life too where the anixety is nearly gone or normal at least. I hope everyone finds that peace somehow someway someday.


----------



## lissa101 (Apr 28, 2006)

WOW, What a wonderful feeling to know you are so close to overcoming this horrible phobia...CONGRATS!

I was once at a point where I also thought I had overcome SA. I went out of the country and surrounded myself with new people. I felt I didn’t have to be myself and because people didn’t know me I knew they didn’t expect me to be shy, quiet, or weird and I threw myself almost openly into social situations. I even met my husband around this time.

Unfortunately, I seem to be back where I started. I don’t know exactly what triggered my downfall, but here I am and my anxiety and depression are at an all time high. Im not giving up hope, I know someday someone will find a cure for all of this.

If you figure all this out, it would be wonderful to hear back from you.
GOOD LUCK!

Melissa


----------



## GaryUranga (Apr 22, 2006)

I'll definetly be coming back here, somewhere I heard that its like a muscle, you cant just stop using it or itll get weak


----------



## Tania (Jan 8, 2005)

Congrats, GaryUranga! I am in the same boat as you, my SA is a lot milder than it used to be too.

IT'S A GREAT FEELING!!!


----------



## Softy785 (Apr 16, 2006)

Wow, garyuranga, i'm really happy for you and you are an inspiration for me!


----------

